# More improvised methods to put your eye out!



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

*As usual neither I, the owners of this forum or any admins are responsible for you doing stupid stuff.if you try something you saw on the internet, you're on your own!*

Bolas.
Not actually improvised since you're just attaching stuff.
2 kinds, the practice kind uses tennis balls so your kids can play wrap the laundry pole[they'll still actually work as bolas but you won't see stars after a solid bonk on the skull.]The hunting kind uses old golf balls.

You need 2 pieces of 3/16ths nylon line or para cord, one 5 feet and one three feet.
3 balls.
Gorilla glue foaming cement.
a drill and a 1/4" bit.

Drill a hole through your ball carefully using as sharp a bit as possible.
Light the ends of your line or cord on fire and using leather gloves, roll them to a point and let cool a moment.then thread the ends through your ball of choice and make a secure knot, then dab around the hole with the gorilla glue and let dry.do the same with the 3' section.

After they dry find the exact center of balance on the longer rope and tie the shorter rope there, then knot both cords together.

*How to throw Bolas:*
There's as many methods as there are opinions, here's MY method, if yours is better, lets have it!

Grip the middle ball like a baseball and hold the knot where it joins the long rope under your finger and twirl them either sideways or over your head.the latter takes more practice and a helmet until you get it! once you get top speed throw the ball in your hand like a rock at your target.done correctly it will tangle around it nicely upon impact.preferred target is a pole or small tree until you get good!

Now don't be posting about the one YOU made out of stainless steel cables and 3" deep sea sinkers and how it takes the heads right off ducks, this is live capture stuff only! anyway, that Smarmy chicken or wise @ss goat running you ragged? get your tennis ball version and show the stinker who's boss! 

PVC pipe blow gun and darts!

Big sissies need a mouth piece!

You need:
3' of 1" PVC pipe. can be as long as your lungs will handle though.
Needle nose cutting pliers.
A pile of wire coat hangars nobody wants.
Some cotton swabs cut into 3"X1 1/2" patches.

The blow gun is made unless you want to camouflage paint it or something.
To make the dart cut a 4" piece of coat hanger and curl the last 1/2" into a "J". roll up one of the patches and hook it half way in the middle through the "J" then squeeze the "J" tight with the pliers, make sure it won't just pull out and insert it into the pipe, it should fit fairly easily but not fall out if you point it at the floor and tap it a couple of times.if its too tight, carefully trim some off the patch, too loose, make the next patch bigger. make sure the dart is at least 1" up in the tube and give it a determined puff out of your lungs not cheeks.the dart should sail 20 feet easily.don't sweat the patch's getting frayed, it makes them more accurate!


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Boomarang? I have never messed with one but would like to try one out. 

Atalatel (spear thrower) made one awhile back out of chockcheery. 

Warclubs?


Air gun (potato gun) using compressed air. Or flamable aresol. Hairspray


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Had an article published about them in ASG ages ago.

Good to have.

Wouldn't be without mine.in fact I can barely walk without it.LOL

Not legal.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Magus said:


> Had an article published about them in ASG ages ago.
> 
> Good to have.
> 
> ...


Which one isn't legal? Just out of curiosity?


----------



## twiggie (Jan 3, 2009)

Spud guns aren't technically legal. I'm not entirely sure why though.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I think the ones that use combustibles to launch the tater.something Janet Reno came up with in the 90's,I can do a lot more damage with a muzzle loader.its retard speak to me.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Magus said:


> I think the ones that use combustibles to launch the tater.something Janet Reno came up with in the 90's,I can do a lot more damage with a muzzle loader.its retard speak to me.


Lol. some improvised weapons as you say. I made as a kid just to have something to do. I wasn't trying to kill anyone or threaten them. I built a leather cannon at 15. The first one I've heard about was built in russia somewhere around 1600ad. It worked really well we shot softballs out of it. Until my stepmother found out and told my dad. He confiscated it.

Man has been killing each other for centires before modern weapons were invented. The most dangerous weapon is the human mind.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

You should see me in a junk yard.they tell me I get a look like a dirty old man looking at porn.the only way I can be disarmed is to remove my arms.LOL


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Magus said:


> Bolas.
> Not actually improvised since you're just attaching stuff.
> 2 kinds, the practice kind uses tennis balls so your kids can play wrap the laundry pole[they'll still actually work as bolas but you won't see stars after a solid bonk on the skull.]The hunting kind uses old golf balls.


Can you post a picture of the practice Bola? Assuming you have one, of course. I think in pictures, so following written instructions is easier if I can see a picture of the finished product. :scratch


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Something like this.I don't feel like digging mine up right now.


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

Ive built quite a few combustion and pneumatic cannons and some of them would be good for using special munitions. You could shoot Molotov cocktails, smoke grenades, beehive rounds, etc. I saw a video on youtube where a guy made a hybrid canon (uses compressed air and fuel to get a good fuel air ratio)
and he put a 7in long metal spike through 7 car doors. If SHTF i think a pneumatic cannon would be preferred because all you need to fire it is a bike pump or compressor. And most pneumatics are much more powerful then combustion cannons.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't know which is more powerfull air or all the different types of combustables that could be used as a propelent. But the idea of using a bicycle pump to pressurize a air cannon is a good idea in a pinch. It would be interesting to see how much pressur you can build up before the seals on the pump blow out. I haven't tried it but I would think that would be your limiting factor. Either that or how much you weigh. The more pressure you build up the harder it is to push the piston down. Anyways ill have to play with this idea.

speak softley and carry a big stick


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't think the air powered ones count as a fire arm.might be a good idea to ask the ATF.

Hmmmmmmm dynamite launcher......


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Magus said:


> I don't think the air powered ones count as a fire arm.might be a good idea to ask the ATF.
> 
> Hmmmmmmm dynamite launcher......


True about the atf. They are very narrow minded about some things.

Dynamite or pieces of pipe

I have a small morter that uses B/P. I launch hard candy out of it for the kids. I supose a man could launch other things from it though. Hmmmmm???

speak softley and carry a big stick


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I built a 4" tater cannon out of seamless stainless tubing once.looked kind of like a L.A.W launcher.the secret of it was a blocked "T" valve with an insert pipe in the plug.I ran a hose direct from my starting fluid can taped to the side, I'd tap the spray and then my igniter from an old BBQ or a kerosene stove. BOOM! I could probably get off 4 rounds a minute.more with help.then they outlawed them so I cut the valve off and hung it in my shed.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Magus said:


> I built a 4" tater cannon out of seamless stainless tubing once.looked kind of like a L.A.W launcher.the secret of it was a blocked "T" valve with an insert pipe in the plug.I ran a hose direct from my starting fluid can taped to the side, I'd tap the spray and then my igniter from an old BBQ or a kerosene stove. BOOM! I could probably get off 4 rounds a minute.more with help.then they outlawed them so I cut the valve off and hung it in my shed.


Almost the same thing I built as a teenager. My tube was sch 40 4" drain pipe. Same ignitor. I used hairspray for a propelent. Mine was confescated by the local sherif's department. I had to pay for the backglass of their cruiser and spent a night in jail. 200 yds and completly demolished the backglass with a potato.

Don't try this at home kiddes

speak softley and carry a big stick


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Magus said:


> Something like this.I don't feel like digging mine up right now.


Thank you, the instructions make more sense now! :flower:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

You know I looked for the darn thing, then I remembered it's still up that oak tree.
Alcohol+bolas+annoying dinner prospect=tree bolas.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Magus said:


> You know I looked for the darn thing, then I remembered it's still up that oak tree.
> Alcohol+bolas+annoying dinner prospect=tree bolas.


"Don't Drink and Bola" or, "Friends Don't Let Friends Drink and Bola"


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

Wouldn't it be simpler and less complicated to just blow yer self up playing with black power?


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

chris88idaho said:


> Wouldn't it be simpler and less complicated to just blow yer self up playing with *black power*?


How do you mean, like taunting the Black Panther Party?



At least I amuse myself...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

chris88idaho said:


> Wouldn't it be simpler and less complicated to just blow yer self up playing with black power?


You've never made black powder.......


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Magus said:


> You've never made black powder.......


Let's see...it takes sulfur, saltpeter, and what else to make black powder?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Charcoal.but do you know how to extract the saltpeter from guano?My life's too short!


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

Magus said:


> You've never made black powder.......


I've looked at army field manual on improvised explosives. The black powder section makes me smile. Every step just screams: don't do that! Almost positive the average person would go boom. Think you start breaking federal laws when you put black powder in something other than a black powder rifle.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Yup.
Not as complicated as Semtex so I hear, but close.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Black powder is 60% charcole, 25% Precent Sulfer and 15% salt peter.

Pioneers ground the charcole and sulfer seperatly from the salt peter
It was then mixed with water into a dough and dried on wooden shingles in the sun.
Once it was compleatly dried it was ground one more time with a wooden mortis and pedistel.

If your powder got wet, all you had to do was dry it out again in the sun and re-grind it.

Black powder never loses its combustability due to age . Once it redried, it is as good as ever.

Always be carfull with antique firearms, most of them were left in a loaded condition due to the time required to load one. Lots of people have been injured by assuming Great, Great Grandad's rifle wasn't loaded.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

This is true.


----------



## jestaq (Oct 12, 2012)

When i was little my dad made me a blow gun similar to what u described. Only difference is it was made of copper pipe and for the end of the darts we used foam ear plugs. Worked wonderfully


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

there are a great number of recipes for black powder. can be made without sulfur, sugar in place of charcoal, fertilizer instead of saltpeter, and many more.


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

md1911 said:


> I don't know which is more powerfull air or all the different types of combustables that could be used as a propelent. But the idea of using a bicycle pump to pressurize a air cannon is a good idea in a pinch. It would be interesting to see how much pressur you can build up before the seals on the pump blow out. I haven't tried it but I would think that would be your limiting factor. Either that or how much you weigh. The more pressure you build up the harder it is to push the piston down. Anyways ill have to play with this idea.
> 
> speak softley and carry a big stick


Check ebay you could find ones that go to either 3000 or 4500 psi!!!! 



Magus said:


> I don't think the air powered ones count as a fire arm.might be a good idea to ask the ATF.
> 
> Hmmmmmmm dynamite launcher......


Long as you leave out the dynamite the air powered ones are not against the law, there are companies that make them for paintball.


----------



## Ravensoracle (Oct 4, 2010)

I'd have to check on laws before I rebuilt anything I did as a kid.... cough....pneumatic golf ball Gatling gun... cough. But I am a fan of pumpkin chunk in so there has to be some loopholes out there in the laws to do that.


----------



## RevJammer (Apr 24, 2012)

I am the youngest of 4 brothers... I can remember my older brothers building tennis ball cannons out of old soda cans (coke, pepsi, etc). Of course this was back when they were actually made of metal, not the cheap aluminum like todays!

a little lighter fluid and a strike anywhere match... tennis balls were flyin!

The most fun was when you would soak the tennis ball in lighter fluid so it would be this flaming ball when it came out of the cannon... what a sight in the dark of night!


----------

